# b!tchy or innocent?



## Me'N'My'Girl (Jan 10, 2010)

i posted this over at the men's clubhouse but i wanted to post here too to get more male and female responses.

after a heart to heart talk with my husband he actually admitted that what drives him on in a woman during sex is for her to "act" innocent.no dirty words.no dirty looks.an innocent girl dying to have sex.i thought men love their wives to act b!tchy during sex??so i was really surprized with this.

now my question is...do men really get turned on by acting innocent or is it just my husband??to be honest i dont understand what am i supposed to do to "appear" innocent?? are there any types of clothing?? moves? i would really appreciate any input.

oh and another thing.he said he doesnt like me to wear revealing clothes as it doesnt seduce him.tight and sexy,but not revealing.something that would make him excited to see whats underneath??if theres anyone out there who thinks like my husband...then what style am i supposed to wear to seduce him??


----------



## okeydokie (Sep 10, 2008)

i think he is crazy


----------



## Me'N'My'Girl (Jan 10, 2010)

so its not only me who thinks so


----------



## Me'N'My'Girl (Jan 10, 2010)

so its not only me who thinks he is.


----------



## chuckf75 (Sep 6, 2009)

There is no accounting for what turns people on and I have found times where one things turns me on in a certain setting and not in another. My wife likes it really rough and while I did not care so much for this at first, I have grown to like it too. As to innocent girls, for me no way. I like total ****s...


----------

